# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Paikannimet linjojen nimissä

## Compact

Tässä onkin sellainen logiikka - osittain - että päätepysäkkinimitys kertoo lähiseudusta, eikä siitä minne vaunu oikeasti menee.

Eläintarha linjalla 3 on täysin epäonnistunut ja disinformatiivinen. Olisi vaikkapa historiallinen "Eläintarhan Union" eli Neste, sekin on parempi. Kirurgi on väännösmuoto sairaalasta, joka ei siis ole sen oikea nimi. Arabia on posliinitehtaan tavaramerkki, po. Toukola. Kaupunginosat ja -osa-alueet ovat hulvattomasti ristissä ja maistraatissa on hyväksytty linjojen reittinimiksi aikojen saatossa aivan mitä milloinkin.

Dösapuolellahan on vielä karseampia vääristymiä: Korkeasaaren linja ja Seurasaaren linja. Korkeasaareen menevä bussilinja on onneksi sulkeissa (Mustikkamaa), jonne se oikeastikin jää. Seurasaaren linja on aina kääntynyt Meilahdessa Tamminiemen vanhan porttivahdin luona eikä ole ikinä mennyt Seurasaareen. Onneksi, kun tietää sillan rakenteen!

MODEDIT/kuukanko: Erotettu keskustelusta, jossa puhuttiin Kolmikulman käytöstä tulevana kympin ratikan päättärin nimenä

----------


## Jusa

> Eläintarha linjalla 3 on täysin epäonnistunut ja disinformatiivinen. Olisi vaikkapa historiallinen "Eläintarhan Union" eli Neste, sekin on parempi.


Samoin olen itsekin monesti miettinyt tuota Eläintarhaa spåraa odotellessa. Tosiaan varmaan kaikkein erehdyttävin. Ilmeisesti joskus on ollut joku eläintarha vauhtitien tuntumassa.
Kuinkahan paljon tuo nimi sekoittaa turistien päitä. Kun pitäis mennä eläintarhaan, mutta oikeesti pitää mennä Korkeasaareen, äh.. eiku Mustikkamaalle.
Mutta millä nimellä Eläintarha olisi korvattavissa; Aurora, Alppila, Stadion.. Ei aivan selvää vaihtoehtoa ole.

----------


## Compact

Eläintarhan alueelle oli toistasataa vuotta sitten tarkoitus perustaa sellainen, mutta se tehtiinkin Korkeasaareen. Projektinimi vain jäi...

Ei kai moista nimitystä tarvitse olla missään reittinimessä. Rengaslinjalle 3 riittäisi reittinimeksi esim. Töölö-Kallio-Eira eikä linjanumeron yhteydessä tarvita tietenkään kirjaimia, koska kysymyksessähän on vain yhden reitin erisuuntaiset vuorot.

Aikatauluntasauspysäkki ei ole niin tärkeä, että se pitäisi olla mainittuna reittinimessä. Ei se ollut ennen Porvoonkadun ns. Viidenminuutin pysäkilläkään eli Kuuskulmassa, kolmoslinjan ainoalla faktisella päätepysäkillä. Silloinhan Eläintarhan tilalla olisi pitänyt olla Alppila tai Alppiharju, miten vain olisi päätetty.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Arabia on posliinitehtaan tavaramerkki, po. Toukola. Kaupunginosat ja -osa-alueet ovat hulvattomasti ristissä ja maistraatissa on hyväksytty linjojen reittinimiksi aikojen saatossa aivan mitä milloinkin.


Arabian kohdalla samanniminen posliinitehdas on ihan oikeasti nimetty paikan vanhan maantieteellisen nimen mukaan, joka oli jotain "Arabiaängen" tai vastaava, ei päinvastoin. Kaupunginosannimenä Arabia on toki epävirallinen, mutta kaikki tietävät mistä on kysymys. 

Rautatiepuolella asemannimi Huopalahti on samansukuinen ilmiö. Valitettavasti tässä tapauksessa on n 2 km matkaa Pikku-Huopalahden merenlahden ja Huopalahden rautatieaseman välillä, eikä kukaan ulkopaikkakuntalainen osaa arvata että päästääkseen junalla Haagaan, pitäisi jäädä pois jossain Huopalahdessa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Safka

> n 2 km matkaa Pikku-Huopalahden merenlahden ja Huopalahden rautatieaseman välillä


... ja itse Huopalahden ja Huopalahden aseman väli on vielä pitempi, n. 3 km. Huopalahtihan on Munkkivuoren-Talin takana vaikka puhekielessä sillä tarkoitettaneen juuri tuota Pikku Huopalahtea.

----------


## JE

Niin. Iso-Huopalahti on varmasti se "oikeampi" Huopalahti kuin Pikku-Huopalahti, ainakin näin historiallisessa mielessä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin. Iso-Huopalahti on varmasti se "oikeampi" Huopalahti kuin Pikku-Huopalahti, ainakin näin historiallisessa mielessä.


Ja kaiken lisäksi, jos ei merenlahtia oteta huomioon, niin Espoon puolella rajaa, Leppävaarasta pari km etelään, Mankkaan turvesuon lähettyvillä oli "Suur-Huopalahti" - "Stor-Hoplax" niminen paikkakunta. Vanhoissa ennen sotia painetuissa kartoissa nimittäin lukee niin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

Huopalahden asemaa perustettaessa (ehkä noin 100 vuotta sitten) paikka sijaitsi Huopalahden kunnassa. Kunnasta on siis jäänteenä sen niminen rautatieasema ja seurakunta. Naapurissa on ollut pitkään mm. Haagan kauppala. Nämä kaikki on liitetty joskus toisen maailmansodan päättymisen aikoihin Helsinkiin. 
Mikäli linja 10 joskus jatkettaisiin PHL:sta Huopalahden rautatieasemalle, voisi linjan nimi olla Kolmikulma - Huopalahti as. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi Kolmikulma - Etelä-Haaga.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Huopalahden asemaa perustettaessa (ehkä noin 100 vuotta sitten) paikka sijaitsi Huopalahden kunnassa. Kunnasta on siis jäänteenä sen niminen rautatieasema ja seurakunta. Naapurissa on ollut pitkään mm. Haagan kauppala. Nämä kaikki on liitetty joskus toisen maailmansodan päättymisen aikoihin Helsinkiin. 
> Mikäli linja 10 joskus jatkettaisiin PHL:sta Huopalahden rautatieasemalle, voisi linjan nimi olla Kolmikulma - Huopalahti as. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi Kolmikulma - Etelä-Haaga.


Toinen vaihtoehto olisi jos helsingin kaupunki muuttaisi Etelä-Haagan kaupunginosan nimen Huopalahdeksi, koska VR tai RHK tuskin tulevat muuttamaan Huopalahden aseman nimeä Etelä-Haagaksi. 

Oma työpaikkani on Pitäjänmäellä, Haagan liikenneympyrän vieressä, ja minä ja moni työtoverini teemme työmatkat junalla ja meitä lähin asema on juuri Huopalahden asema. Jotkut työtovereistani ovat alkaneet kutsuta Etelä-Haagaa Huopalahdeksi, toiset tietäen, toiset tietämättömyyttään, juuri tuon aseman harhaanjohtavan nimen vuoksi.

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

Liittymättä mitenkään Kolmikulmaan, mutta kylläkin päätepaikan nimityspolitiikkaan:

Jos olisi linja, joka päättyisi Kuusitien silmukkaan, niin linjan päätepaikan nimenä pitäisi olla silloin mielestäni Meilahti.

----------


## Safka

> Nelosen päätepysäkki on Saunalahdentiellä, ei silti epsoossa!


Piti taannoin sanomani, että tuo Helsingin Saunalahti on tietysti Tamminiemen ja Munkkiniemen välissä. (Ja Espoossa ei taida Saunalahdentietä ollakaan.) Mutta onhan näitä tuplapaikannimiä, joista viime mainittu Huopalahti kuitenkin melko yhtenäistä aluetta vaikka osin lienee kahden kunnan alueella. Vähä Huopalahden sarkaa muuten piisaa Länsi-Pasilaan asti, jos se nyt vielä jotakuta kiinnostaa. Niin että 9-linja voisi puolestaan olla Ullanlinna-Vähä Huopalahti.

Mutta jotta saadaan asia vähän kauemmaksi Kolmikulmasta ja koko rv-keskustelusta, niin missäpäin mahtaa olla Huopalahden kartano? Kuka osaisi valistaa?

----------


## Jusa

> Mutta jotta saadaan asia vähän kauemmaksi Kolmikulmasta ja koko rv-keskustelusta, niin missäpäin mahtaa olla Huopalahden kartano? Kuka osaisi valistaa?


Hyvä kysymys, kaiketi se on Huopalahden kirkon lähettyvillä.
Aikoinaan Steniuksen aikana Huopalahden kuntaan kuului mm. Munkkiniemi ja Haaga.

Meilahden kartano eikä Meilahden sairaalakaan ole lähelläkään kuusitietä, vaikka kuusitie onkin nimenomaan Meilahtea.

Eiköhän panna linjanimet uusiksi.
Jatketaan kymppi Huopalahteen ja Jätkään niin saadaan nimeksi:
Hernesaari-Huopalahti, (Ärtö-Filtviken) ei olisi epätietoisuutta.
Sitten voisivat Haagalaiset alkaa kutsua itseään Huopalahtilaisiksi

----------


## Compact

> Aikoinaan Steniuksen aikana Huopalahden kuntaan kuului mm. Munkkiniemi ja Haaga.


Mutta Huopalahden asemakylä ei kuulunut Huopalahden kuntaan vaan oli Haagan kauppala.

Huopalahden kuntaan kuuluivat myös Lauttasaari ja Kuusisaari.

Lehtisaari oli puolestaan osa Helsingin maalaiskuntaa, jonka keskus oli Malmilla.

Sittenhän oli vielä Oulunkylän kunta ja Kulosaaren Huvilakaupungin kunta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta Huopalahden asemakylä ei kuulunut Huopalahden kuntaan vaan oli Haagan kauppala.


Tieto lisää tuskaa: Wikipediassa lukee nimittäin näin: 




> *Haagan kauppala,* ruotsiksi Haga köping, oli kunta entisessä Uudenmaan läänissä. Se kuului Huopalahden seurakuntaan, Helsingin kihlakuntaan ja Helsingin tuomiokuntaan.
> 
> Helsinki–Turku-rautatietä rakennettaessa tehtiin kuuden kilometrin päähän Helsingin asemasta pysäkki, joka sai nimen Huopalahti, ruotsiksi Hoplaks haltpunkt. Säännöllinen liikenne radalla alkoi 1903. Maanomistaja M. G. Stenius myi ja vuokrasi tontteja pysäkin läheltä huvila-asutusta varten. Alueesta tuli 1906 *Haagan* taajaväkinen yhdyskunta ja se oli itsehallinnollinen osa *Helsingin pitäjää*. Vuodet *1920–1922* se jatkoi itsehallinnollisena osana *Huopalahden* kuntaa, josta se vuoden *1923* alussa *erotettiin eri kunnaksi*. Nimeksi tuli *Haagan kauppala.* Sen Ruskeasuo ja Uusipelto-nimiset alueet siirrettiin 1925 Helsingin kaupunkiin. Nämä yhteensä *5,3 hehtaarin alueet sijaitsivat saarekkeina Helsingin kaupungin rajojen sisäpuolellä*. Vuoden 1946 alussa 3 300 asukkaan kauppala lakkautettiin ja liitettiin Helsingin kaupunkiin Haagan kaupunginosana


Eli Huopalahden asema on sijainnut milloin Helsingin mlk:n, Huopalahden kunnan, Haagan kauppalan ja Helsingin kaupungin alueella. 




> Huopalahden kuntaan kuuluivat myös Lauttasaari ja Kuusisaari.


Olen lukenut myös että Huopalahden kunnanvaltuustokin kokontui jossain vaiheessa Lauttasaaressa. 

Jos Lauttasaareen saadaan joskus raideliikennettä, niin historia velvoittaa että saaren keskeisimmän aseman/pysäkin nimeksi pitää antaa ehdottomasti Huopalahden keskus - Hoplax centrum.  :P 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

Tietäen hyvin nuo kunnalliset tiheään tapahtuneet muutokset, en kuitenkaan ryhtynyt nyt tässä niitä enempää todistelemaan. Onhan Helsinkikin alunperin osa ns. Helsingin pitäjää eli karrikoidusti voidaan sanoa, että Helsinki on alunperin kuulunut Vantaan kaupunkiin   :Laughing:  

Ketä nuo asiat enemmän kiinnostavat, ja ketäpä ei kiinnostaisi, niin tutkimaan vain kaupunkien historiikkeja. Jossain määrin voi myös uskoa Wikipediaakin, mutta ne tiedot eivät aina välttämättä ole oikea totuus, koska niitä juttuja voi verkkoon kirjoittaa kuka tahansa.

Todettakoon vielä, että Munkkiniemi ja Lauttasaari olivat, sen lisäksi että olivat Huopalahden merkittävimpiä osia (ja Lauttasaari aluksi peräti merkittävämpi suuremmalla asukasmäärällään), niin ne olivat lisäksi omia Taajaväkisiä Yhdyskuntia tässä Huopalahden kunnassa.

----------


## Jusa

> Huopalahden kartano


Linkki

Kuka osaa paikallistaa ? Jotta saadaan kiskot paikoilleen !

----------


## Safka

En minä ainakaan. Sillä kun tutkin "Helsinki kehyksissä" -kirjaa (Hgin kaup.museo/Wessman. Karisto 2005) niin siellä on samasta tönöstä kuva ihan eri maisemassa. Ja näin siellä lukee:




> Maantie Helsingistä Turkuun kulki Huopalahden kartanon ohi. Kartano oli Grejuksen tilan päärakennus. Siitä tuli myöhemmin lastenkoti, joka toimi vielä 1950-luvulla. Grejus, suomeksi Reijola, elää paikannimistössä.


Ei siis sen tarkemmin kuin, että Reijolassa. Liikutaanko tässä nyt jo jossain Laakson kieppeillä? Missä siellä on lastenkoti ollut, se voisi selvittää asian.

----------


## Albert

Tällainen Huopalahden kartano.
Linkki

----------


## Safka

Löytyi sama ja mitään muuta ei Gre(i)juksen tai vastaavilla kartanoilla Googlitse löytynytkään. Taas tuli vähän erilaista maisemaa, tosin kuva on otettu sata vuotta myöhemmin kuin mainitsemani maalaus.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Löytyi sama ja mitään muuta ei Gre(i)juksen tai vastaavilla kartanoilla Googlitse löytynytkään. Taas tuli vähän erilaista maisemaa, tosin kuva on otettu sata vuotta myöhemmin kuin mainitsemani maalaus.


Jos olisin tiennyt että oli kysyyksessä Grejuksen kartano, olisin eilen illalla voinut katsoa jostain vanhoista kartoista. 

Grejuksen (Reijola) tilan maat oli Tilkan ja Munkkivuoren välimaastossa. Päärakennus on voinut olla joko jossain Ruskeasuon puolella tai sitten Pikkuhuopalahden toisella puolella Niemenmäesä.

t. Rainer

----------


## LVi

Helsingin kaupungin kaupunkimittausosaston karttaan on merkitty Vihdintien ja Lapinmäentien risteyksen eteläpuolelle Reijolankallio. Olisiko kartano sijainnut siellä?

----------


## Safka

Tulin samaan tulokseen Reijolankalliosta. Se vastaa melko hyvin tuota kuvausta, että Turun maantie kulki sen sivu ja sitä, että paikalla on nyt uusia taloja ja paljaaksi jätetty kallio. Kumma, ettei tuollaisesta kartanosta ole oikein missään tietoa tai edes mainintaa. Vai onkohan paikan päällä jokin muistomerkki; ei ole tullut siellä päin käppäiltyä.

Mutta jos tönö sijaitsi Reijolankalliolla ja siis kympin nykyisen päättärin vieressä, niin miltä kuuloistais linjan nimi näin: Kirurginen sairaala - Huopalahden kartano ?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tulin samaan tulokseen Reijolankalliosta. Se vastaa melko hyvin tuota kuvausta, että Turun maantie kulki sen sivu ja sitä, että paikalla on nyt uusia taloja ja paljaaksi jätetty kallio. Kumma, ettei tuollaisesta kartanosta ole oikein missään tietoa tai edes mainintaa. Vai onkohan paikan päällä jokin muistomerkki; ei ole tullut siellä päin käppäiltyä.
> 
> Mutta jos tönö sijaitsi Reijolankalliolla ja siis kympin nykyisen päättärin vieressä, niin miltä kuuloistais linjan nimi näin: Kirurginen sairaala - Huopalahden kartano ?


Yritän kotona tarkistaa vanhoista kartoista voisiko olla juuri tuo. Hyvin mahdollista. 

Muuten Haaga-aiheisesta sivustosta löytyi oikein junakuva Huopalahden asemalta.

Kuvausvuodeksi arvioisin kyllä 1960-luvun alkua koska lopulla oli jo ajolankapylväät pystyssä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Äskeiseen palatakseni, vaikka menee aiheessa sivuun, jos menette Albumit auki sivuston (joka koskee koko Helsinkä) pääsivulle ja sieltä kuvien haku -sivulle löytää mielenkiintoisia vanhoja kuvia hakusanoilla "juna", "raitiovaunu", "ratikka" tai "bussi"

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Tämä on mahtava sivusto. Kävin viime kuussa kaikki kuvat läpi ja olen sen jälkeen katsonut kuvia sitä mukaa, kun niitä ilmestyy. Kuvia oli n. 16000 kpl kuukausi sitten. Pari viikkoa niitä selailin. Lisää kuvia ilmestyy joka viikko.

Toinen, luultavasti jo unhoitettu kuva-arkisto, on Albumit auki -sivujen edeltäjä Stadin taivaan alla. Siellä on muutama kuva lisää.

----------


## CF65

> Aikatauluntasauspysäkki ei ole niin tärkeä, että se pitäisi olla mainittuna reittinimessä. Ei se ollut ennen Porvoonkadun ns. Viidenminuutin pysäkilläkään eli Kuuskulmassa, kolmoslinjan ainoalla faktisella päätepysäkillä. Silloinhan Eläintarhan tilalla olisi pitänyt olla Alppila tai Alppiharju, miten vain olisi päätetty.


Pitää paikkansa. Esimerkiksi vuoden 1975 HKL:n linjakartan linjaluettelossa 3B:n reitiksi ilmoitettiin *Eira-Erottaja-Hakaniemi-Kallio* ja 3T:n *Eira-Kauppatori-Töölö-Kallio*. Sinänsä mielenkiintoista, että kummastakaan merkinnästä ei käy ilmi, että linja on rengaslinja. Tuo nykyinen määränpäämerkintä "Eläintarha" on kyllä harvinaisen epäonnistunut.

Skannasin tuon vanhan linjakartan linjaluettelosta osan, jos vaikka muidenkin linjojen reittimerkinnät jotakuta kiinnostavat. Mukana ovat myös arkipäivien vuorovälit. Linkki kuvaan: http://i1.tinypic.com/rw45sm.jpg.

----------


## Jusa

> Grejuksen kartano


Löytyi muuten kartta kartanoineen aika tutusta paikasta.

Eli nimetään kympin päättäriksi "Huopalahden kartano-Grejus gård"

----------


## Compact

Kappas vaan! Mikäs tämä SRS onkaan, kun siellä nettisivultakin näin hyvää tietoa löytyy. Pitäisköhän ihan liittyä jäseneksi?
SRS liity jäseneksi

----------


## Safka

> Grejuksen kartano
> 			
> 		
> 
> Löytyi muuten kartta kartanoineen aika tutusta paikasta.
> 
> Eli nimetään kympin päättäriksi "Huopalahden kartano-Grejus gård"


Näinhän se on: ei tule tarpeeksi läheltä tutkittua asiaa. Kiitos tuosta huomiosta Jusalle, selvisi tämäkin asia. Oliko Kolmikulmasta muuta?

Ylläpidolle uusi aihealuevinkki: "Ei lainkaan joukkoliikennettä koskevat." Tämä kyseinen ketju kuulunee sinne! Mun puolesta piste tälle asialle, ellei joku löydä uusia kadonneita kartanoita tms.  :Wink:

----------


## kal_luppi

Turussa on yksi hyvä esimerkki siitä, että miten pääteasemien nimet on eri linjoilla erit, vaikka pääteasemat on samat. Eli linja 9 Vaala-kauppatori-Katariina ja linjalla 18 Runosmäki-kauppatori-Harittu eli Harittu ja Katariina on näissä linjoissa sama pääteasema.

----------


## Safka

Helsingistäkin löytyy ainakin yksi vastaava: 90/90A:lla on kaiketi samassa paikassa päättäri Aurinkolahdessa, mutta 90A ajaakin Uutelaan. On noita vuosien varrella ollut, ei nyt muistu muita mieleen. Ja kuten muistaakseni Compact mainitsi, niin linjojen nimissä ei välttämättä ole perusteltua olla päätepysäkin nimi vaan sen lähialue, mot.

----------


## Tuomas Kyheröinen

Onhan noita mm. 90 Kallvikintie ja 519A Vuosaari, toisaalta pituusero on aikamoinen. (Ja eihän linjan 90 kohdalla voisi lukea Aurinkolahti - Vuosaari(M) - Vuosaari.  :Rolling Eyes:  )

68 Latokartano ja 506 Viikki lähtevät kuitenkin samalta asuntoalueelta. Mites näiden kahden alueen raja taas meneekään?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Koko Viikki/Latokartano on nyt vähän kaupungilla hakusessa. Samoin kuin Viikinmäki, jonka minä katson kuuluvan Pihlajistoon. Puhekielessä vakiintuneet termit ratkaisevat yleensä tällaisten nimien kohtalot.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Liityn vanhaan viestiketjuun, koska päivittäin näen kotikadullani pysäkkikilpiä, joiden "linjannimien" käyttö on mielestäni hölmöläisten hommaa.

Vuosikymmeniä vanha juttuhan on se, että linja 54 eli nykyinen 66 jatkettiin Länsi-Pakilasta Paloheinään. Linjan nimenä säilyi kuitenkin Rautatientori - Länsi-Pakila. Tuo nimi komeili myös auton sivulinjakilvessä.

Ei siinä mitään vielä 60-luvulla, kun HKL:n pysäkkikilvissä oli vain linjanumerot. Mutta kun 70-luvulla tuli pysäkkikilpiin määränpäätekstit, niin onhan se ollut kummallista, kun vielä Paloheinäntien, Repovuoren ja Kivimäen pysäkeillä lukee "Länsi-Pakila", joka todelisuudessa on jäänyt taakse (oikeasti Elontie on viimeinen Pakilan puolella oleva pysäkki).

Tosin puutteellisesta informaatiosta on syyttäminen myös kadunvarren paikannimikilpien asettajiakin. Maunulasta tullessa Pakilantiellä on kyltti "Länsi-Pakila" ja Kuusmiehentiellä on Torpparinmäestä tullessa kyltti "Paloheinä". Sen sijaan Pakilan ja Paloheinän rajalla (Nuotiokujan kohdalla) ei ole kumpaakaan kilpeä.

Paikallisille asukkaille nämä eivät tietenkään ole tarpeen, mutta muukalaisten suunnistamistahan ne helpottaisivat. (Länsi-Pakila ja Paloheinä ovatkin jo aluperin kasvaneet yhteen, mutta edellinen kuitenkin on Pakilan kaupunginosan osa-alue ja jälkimmäinen Tuomarinkylän, joka on siis oikeasti paljon isompi kuin se pelkkä kartanon kohta Vanhan Tuusulantien varressa). Aina silloin tällöin kohtaa ihmetteleviä autoilijoita ja joskus kävelijöitäkin, jotka jo Paloheinässä ollessaan kyselevät, onko vielä pitkä matka Paloheinään. Eivätkä he suinkaan aina ole menossa ulkoilumajalle tai jäähallille tai hiihtoladulle, vaan johonkin jo ohittamaansa osoitteeseen.

Tuota ongelmaa suurempi on kuitenkin tänä vuonna pysäkkikilpiin ilmestynyt palvelulinjojen tekstimuutos. Aikaisempi mitäänsanomaton Palvelulinja-teksti on korvattu linjan nimellä. Äly hoi! Vaikka toiselta puolelta bussi menee Koskelan sairaalaan ja tien toiselta puolelta Torpparinmäkeen, niin molemmilla puolilla on teksti "P17 Pakila-Oulunkylä".

Mielestäni pysäkkikilpien pitäisi kertoa pääteaseman tai -pysäkin nimi. Linjan nimi on matkustajalle ihan sivuseikka. Mutta olen ruvennut entistä enemmän epäilemään, että pysäkkikilpien tarkoituksena ei olekaan antaa informaatiota, vaan toteuttaa jonkin "designerin" luomaa "brändiä."

Vai onko jonkun mielestä järkeä siinä, että pysäkkikilvet selkeine numeroineen ja tekstit (vaikka sitten olivatkin linjannimiä) poistettiin Jokeri-pysäkeiltä? Ne korvattiin minikokoisilla numeroilla katoksen sivussa ja määränpäät (anteeksi, linjannimet) ovat näkyvissä ainoastaan aikatauluissa, jotka on välillä lätkitty ihan epäloogiseen järjestykseen. Sitä paitsi Jokeritolppa näyttää kaukaa katsottuna siltä, että siinä olisi sekä kaukoliikenteen (sininen) että paikallisliikenteen (keltainen) pysäkki. Muutamassa paikassa onkin molemmat, mutta useimmissa ei.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vai onko jonkun mielestä järkeä siinä, että pysäkkikilvet selkeine numeroineen ja tekstit (vaikka sitten olivatkin linjannimiä) poistettiin Jokeri-pysäkeiltä? Ne korvattiin minikokoisilla numeroilla katoksen sivussa ja määränpäät (anteeksi, linjannimet) ovat näkyvissä ainoastaan aikatauluissa


Ihmettelin tätä taas viimeksi sunnuntaina Pitäjänmäessä. Miten ihmeessä on mennyt läpi, että se vähä informaatio, joka pysäkkikilvissä on, on hävitetty? En pysty käsittämään. Onko linjaliuskateline niin ruma, ettei se mitenkään sovi sinne sinisen katoksen katolle? Onneksi sentään sopii vihreiden katoksien yhteyteen, muuten palaisimme kymmeniä vuosia taaksepäin...

Aikataulut ja linjakartta siellä katoksen sisällä palvelevat tietenkin, mutta menee siinä hetki poikineen, kun yrittää etsiä sopivan tiedon sieltä. Ja seutubussien kohdalla ei onnistu; YTV:n pysäkkiaikataulu kertoo vain ohitusajan ja linjanumeron.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> YTV:n pysäkkiaikataulu kertoo vain ohitusajan ja linjanumeron.


Aikataululehden yläreunassa on luettelo pysäkillä pysähtyvistä linjoista ja niiden määränpäät.

----------


## JT

> 68 Latokartano ja 506 Viikki lähtevät kuitenkin samalta asuntoalueelta. Mites näiden kahden alueen raja taas meneekään?


Jos oletetaan että Viikki tarkottaa ainoastaan kampusaluetta niin silloin 506:n päättärin nimi tuntuu oikealta, sillä eihän se kovin hyvin palvele Latokartanoa, mutta voi myös ajatella Viikin alueena johon käsittyy lisäksi Viikinmäki sekä Latokartano. Tällöin lienee helpompaa että lyhyemmälle Helsingin sisäiselle linjalle 68:lle päättärin nimi on tarkempi eli Latokartano kun taas pitemmälle seutulinjalle 506 on tavallisen matkustajan helpompi käsittää sana Viikki kuin vain se pienehkö Latokartanon osa.

Sama periaate näkyy myös ydinkeskustassa, jossa Kampista, Elielinaukiolta sekä Rautatientorilta lähtevien linjojen päättärinimet on erotettu sen mukaan onko kyseessä sisäinen linja vai seutulinja. Aikatauluista huomaa, että Helsingin sisäisillä linjoilla pääte on esim. Elielinaukio kun taas seutulinjoilla Helsinki. Tosin on selvää, ettei esim. sisäisen linjan reitiksi voi sanoa Helsinki - Hakuninmaa. Seutuaikatauluissakin kuitenkin ilmoitetaan lähtöterminaali lähtöaikojen yläpuolella. En sitten tiedä mikä seutulinjojen busseissa olisi oikea periaate; ilmoittaa määränpääkilvissä Helsinki vai Elielinaukio -molempia kuitenkin näkyy aika fifty-fifty.

Tampereelta löytyy myös ainakin yksi aiheeseen sopiva pointti, sillä vaikka 7:n ja 27:n päätteet sijaitsevat samassa paikassa niin silti 7:n päätepysäkki on Ruotula 27:lla Irjala, ja kun kartasta katsoo niin voisi olettaa paikan olevan enämmänkin Takahuhtia. Tuo ei ole nyt sinällä niin vakavaa, kun 7 ja 27 ovat ainoita linjoja, jotka palvelevat Ruotulaa ja Irjalaa. :Wink:

----------


## antti

Itseäni ainakin nauratti veljekset Salmelan nykyisen Reutuaavalle päättyvän linjan aikaisempi päätepysäkki " Peräsuolijoki ". Erikoisuuksia etsittäessä  rautateillä oli joskus Tampereelta Poriin päin liikennepaikka " Leukaluut ". Puistolassa ruotsinkieliset nousevat junaan Parkstadissa, ja bussiin ennenvanhaan  Fastbölessä. Samoin Pasilasta käytettiin nimiä Fredriksberg ja Böle.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Kampista, Elielinaukiolta sekä Rautatientorilta lähtevien linjojen päättärinimet on erotettu sen mukaan onko kyseessä sisäinen linja vai seutulinja. Aikatauluista huomaa, että Helsingin sisäisillä linjoilla pääte on esim. Elielinaukio kun taas seutulinjoilla Helsinki. Tosin on selvää, ettei esim. sisäisen linjan reitiksi voi sanoa Helsinki - Hakuninmaa. Seutuaikatauluissakin kuitenkin ilmoitetaan lähtöterminaali lähtöaikojen yläpuolella. En sitten tiedä mikä seutulinjojen busseissa olisi oikea periaate; ilmoittaa määränpääkilvissä Helsinki vai Elielinaukio -molempia kuitenkin näkyy aika fifty-fifty.


Välillä täällä Pääkaupunkiseudulla ollaan olevinaan niin yhtä seutua ja joka kunta on niin kaupunkia, niin kaupunkia. Taitaa kuitenkin tässä aikataulujen ja linjakilpien tekstittämisessä paljastua, että Helsinki on kaupunki ja naapurikunnat maaseutua.  :Very Happy: 

Vai muutetaankos nimikoinnit esim. tyyliin
231 Elielinaukio - Vantaa, 360 Elielinaukio - Vantaa, 452 Elielinaukio - Vantaa
tai vaikkapa
510 Vantaa - Espoo, 530 Vantaa - Espoo, 535 Vantaa - Espoo
puhumattakaan sellaisista linjaveljeksistä kuin
103 Kamppi - Espoo, 501T Lauttasaari - Espoo, 506 Viikki - Espoo ja 550 Itäkeskus - Espoo?  :Laughing:  

Koko jako "sisäisiin" ja "ei-sisäisiin" linjoihin on johtanut tunnettuun päättömyyteen, että samannumeroisia linjoja on ihan lähialueillakin. Ja moni sisäinen linja menee kuitenkin kuntarajan yli. Vaikka kustannustenjako tai muu kuntien keskinäinen vääntö olisi millaista tahansa, niin hyvää matkustajapalvelua ja kaikkien yhteinen etu olisi yhtenäinen linjanumerointi koko seudulla. Ja yhtenäiset pysäkkiaikataulut sisäisyydestä ja seudullisuudesta riippumatta.

----------


## ultrix

> Tampereelta löytyy myös ainakin yksi aiheeseen sopiva pointti, sillä vaikka 7:n ja 27:n päätteet sijaitsevat samassa paikassa niin silti 7:n päätepysäkki on Ruotula 27:lla Irjala, ja kun kartasta katsoo niin voisi olettaa paikan olevan enämmänkin Takahuhtia. Tuo ei ole nyt sinällä niin vakavaa, kun 7 ja 27 ovat ainoita linjoja, jotka palvelevat Ruotulaa ja Irjalaa.


Tarkalleen ottaenhan se menee niin, että seiskan päättäri on kääntöympyrän pohjoisosassa (5056 Ruotula) ja 27:n sen eteläosassa (5055 Irjala). Etäisyyttähän pysäkeillä on n. 10-20 m.  :Wink:  

Selitys pysäkkien nimille taitaa juontua siitä, että seiska ajaa Ruotulan läpi, kun taas kaksseiska ajaa Irjalan halki. Yhtenäinen "Takahuhti" olisi muuten hyvä, mutta Takahuhdiksi ymmärretään yleisesti Takahuhdintien ja Hintsankadun risteyksen seutu (pari kilsaa päättäreiltä etelään), jonka ympärillä on mm. Takahuhdin (ala)koulu, Ristinarkun (ylä)koulu ja Messukylän lukio.

Seiskan toisessa päässä (Pirkkahallin tykönä) on myös käytännössä yhteinen päättäri ykkösen kanssa. Linjan 1 päätepysäkki vaan on "Härmälä" ja 7 "Sarankulma", johtuen jälleen päätepysäkkiä edeltävästä kaupunginosasta. Mielenkiintoisena detaljina mainittakoon se, että linjat koukkaavat lyhyesti Pirkkalan kunnan kautta, Partolan ostoskeskittymän läpi.

Vastaavaa ilmiötä on myös linjalla 16: päättäriksi ilmoitetaan "Leinola", vaikka nykyinen päätepysäkki sijaitsee tiukasti Holvastissa. Ennen päättäri oli toki Leinolassa. Sen sijaan linjan 17 entinen päättäri oli "Holvastissa", vaikka se oikeasti olikin Leinolassa. Nyt se on Vehmaisissa, myös joukkoliikennelogistikkojen mielestä. Tosin "Vehmainen"-pysäkki on nykyään eri paikassa kuin vielä kesällä, nykyään sen niminen pysäkki nimittäin on Lounais-Vehmaisissa Juvelankadulla, ennen se sijaitsi linjan 5 päätteenä Koillis-Vehmaisissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tarkalleen ottaenhan se menee niin, että seiskan päättäri on kääntöympyrän pohjoisosassa (5056 Ruotula) ja 27:n sen eteläosassa (5055 Irjala). Etäisyyttähän pysäkeillä on n. 10-20 m.


Göteborgin raitiotieverkolla on täysin vastaavanlainen ominaisuus. Linja 3 menee idässä  "Kålltorpiin", linja 5 taas Torpiin, vaikka kyse on yhdestä ja samasta paikasta päätepysäkin suhteen (sama kaksoissilmukka). Linjat saapuvat ko. paikkaan vastakkaisista suunnista.

----------


## teme

Oltiin eilen katsomassa Viettelysten vaunua, ja pikkuveli totesi että "They told me to take a streetcar named 'Desire',transfer to one called 'Cemetery',ride six blocks and get off,at Elysian Fields" ei vaan oikein käänny suomeksi. Syytän Helsingin ratikoiden nimeämiskäytäntöä.

----------


## jpe

Pohjois-Haagan lähijuna-asemahan on oikeastaan radan kanssa samaan aikaan rakennetussa Lassilan kaupunginosassa, kun taas varsinainen Pohjois-Haaga on väljempää 50-luvun lähiötuotantoa. Ainakin minut tuo nimi on oikeasti johtanut harhaan, sillä olen Pohjois-Haagaksi kutsunut juurikin tuota 70-luvulla rakennettua aluetta.

Kannelmäessä toistuu jokseenkin sama ilmiö. Esimerkiksi Kannelmäen ostari on aivan toinen rakennus, kuin aseman viereinen palvelukeskittymä (sitäkin olen pitkään luullut Kannelmäen ostariksi). Tosin, Kannelmäessä aseman ympärille myöhemmin rakennetulla alueella ei ole muutakaan nimeä, joten moka ei ole niin ilmiselvä. Ainakin olisi järkevää puhua erikseen Itä- ja Länsi-Kannelmäestä, sillä rata halkoo ko. "kaksoislähiön" kahteen hyvin erilaiseen alueeseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pohjois-Haagan lähijuna-asemahan on oikeastaan radan kanssa samaan aikaan rakennetussa Lassilan kaupunginosassa, kun taas varsinainen Pohjois-Haaga on väljempää 50-luvun lähiötuotantoa. Ainakin minut tuo nimi on oikeasti johtanut harhaan, sillä olen Pohjois-Haagaksi kutsunut juurikin tuota 70-luvulla rakennettua aluetta.


Pahimmin harhaanjohtajat asemanimet pk-seudulla, eivät vastaa kaupunginosaa jossa sijaitsee tai muuten johtaa harhaan, aiheuttaa pahimmassa tapauksessa paikkakuntaa huonosti tuntevalle eksymistä, mielipahaa ja turhia taksireissuja

1) Helsinki/Helsingfors pitäisi olla kansainvälisen nimikäytännön mukaan: Helsinki keskus/Helsingfors centrum, tai vaihtoehtoisesti Hki päärautatieasema/H:fors centralstation
2) Pasila/Böle p.o. Helsinki-Pasila / Helsingfors-Böle (koska toinen Helsingin kaukojuna-asemista)
3) Huopalahti/Hoplax p.o. Haaga/Haga (pahin nimimoka koko Suomen rataverkolla)
4) Valimo/Gjuteriet p.o. Valimotie/Gjuterivägen (Valimo-nimistä kaupunginosaa ei kukaan tunne. Valimoita on Helsingissä ollut varmaan satoja mutta on vain yksi Valimotie)
5) Kera p.o Karamalmi/Karamalmen ("Kera" nimistä kaupunginosaa tai kylää ei ole koskaan ollut olemassa)
6) Koivuhovi/Björkgård p.o. Ymmersta (seisakkeen paikkaa siirrettiin 90-luvulla 1 km länteen Ymmerstan uutta lähiötä palvelemaan, mutta nimi unohdettiiin jostain syystä muuttaa. Jos suomenkielisillä vaikea ääntää "Ymmersta" niin kirjoittakoot sitten suomeksi erikseen "Ymmerstä")
7) Espoo/Esbo p.o. Espoo keskus/Esbo centrum (kaukojuna-asema, ja ei suinkaan koko Espoon ainoa rautatieasema. Moni ulkopaikkakuntalainen luulee että "Espoon asema" on jossain Tapiolan lähellä!
8) Pohjois-Haaga/Norra Haga p.o. Lassila/Lassas (syy jo kerrottu)
9) Tikkurila/Dikkursby p.o. Vantaa-Tikkurila/Vanda-Dickursby (kaukojuna-asema, ja olisihan syytä kertoa missä kaupungissa ollaan)
10) Korso p.o. Korso/Korsrå (lähinnä kuriositeetti,mutta koska ruotsi on virallinen kieli myös Vantaalla, olisi kiva jos paikkakunnan alkuperäinen ruotsinkielinen nimi näkyisi myös aseman nimenä)

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> 4) Valimo/Gjuteriet p.o. Valimotie/Gjuterivägen (Valimo-nimistä kaupunginosaa ei kukaan tunne. Valimoita on Helsingissä ollut varmaan satoja mutta on vain yksi Valimotie)


Mutta Vantaalta Valimotie löytyy, ja on vielä sellainen kaupan keskittymä että nimenä Valimotie tuo monelle mieleen ensiksi sen Vantaalla olevan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta Vantaalta Valimotie löytyy, ja on vielä sellainen kaupan keskittymä että nimenä Valimotie tuo monelle mieleen ensiksi sen Vantaalla olevan.


Mun työpaikkani oli yhteen aikaan Helsingin Valimotiellä ja jotkut tulivat sinne harhailemaan ja etsimään Vantaan Valimotietä. Kaupunkien pitäisi myös pistää eräiden katujen nimet vaihtoon. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Pahimmin harhaanjohtajat asemanimet pk-seudulla, eivät vastaa kaupunginosaa jossa sijaitsee tai muuten johtaa harhaan, aiheuttaa pahimmassa tapauksessa paikkakuntaa huonosti tuntevalle eksymistä, mielipahaa ja turhia taksireissuja


Tietysti voi kysellä myös tienviittojen, opaskarttojen ja muiden opasteiden selvyyden perään. Olisikohan myös taksinkuljettajien paikallistuntemuksessa kohentamista?

Jos muualta maasta tulevien kuvitelmat saisivat määrätä, niin varmaan kaikkien kaupunkien lähiympäristön asemat pitäisi nimetä lähimmän ison kaupungin mukaan. Monien maalaisten mielikuvissa suunnilleen kaikki Riihimäeltä etelään saattaa olla Helsinkiä - ja joidenkin stadilaisten kuvitelmissa suunnilleen kaikki Toijalasta Parkanoon saatta olla Tamperetta.  :Wink:  

Ja menee ne muutkin nimet joiltakin sekaisin: Pakila ja Pasila, Martinlaakso ja Martinsilta, Hakunila ja Hakuninmaa, Malmi ja Malminkartano. Silti en lähtisi nimiä vaihtamaan. Kierre olisi kuitenkin loputon - aina joku outo luulee jotain.

Paikan- ja asemannimistä olisi kyllä paljonkin kummastelemista, mutta on myös tapauksia, joissa "syyllinen" ei ehkä olekaan aseman nimeäjä. Kommentteina Rainerin mainitsemiin kymmeneen nimeen:
1) Mielestäni Helsinki on ihan hyvä nimi, sillä se on kuitenkin ainoa todellinen kaupunkiasema Stadin rajojen sisällä. En pidä hyvänä kunta-ja-koodi-tyyliä, joka on johtanut esim. postitoimipaikkojen nimien köyhtymiseen.
2) Pasilan ruots. nimi on jo kertaalleen vaihdettu. Fredriksberg ja Böle olivat aikoinaan eri tiloja, Pasila taas on isännän sukunimestä otettu. Noilla historiallisilla nimillä kikkaillen olisi ehkä voinut saada selkeämmät nimet myös Itä- ja Länsi-Pasilalle (jotka nekin näyttää menevän landelaisilla joskus sekaisin.)
3) Huopalahti viittaa merenlahteen, joka antoi myös nimen kunnalle. Haaga-nimi on ollut Stenius-yhtiön kaupallinen myyntikikka, kun tontteja myydessä luotiin mielikuvaan Tukholman (Solnan) Haga-puistosta palatseineen. Saivat sittemmin tuon nimen myös kauppalaksi erotetulle Huopalahden asemanseudulle.
4) Valimo on ihan ok, viittaahan se (osin toimisto- ja asuntoalueeksi muuttuneeseen) teollisuusalueeseen - tosin yksilöimättä ja yhtä firmaa mainostamatta, kuten entinen Strömberg. Se, että Vantaallakin on Valimotie, kuvaa ihan toista ongelmaa. Kun 70-luvulla tehtiin ainakin Espoossa ja Vantaalla paljon töitä muutettaessa useita saman kunnan alueella sijainneita samannimisiä katuja erinimisiksi, niin ei joko älytty tai ei haluttu tehdä koko seudulla samaa reformia. Helsingissähän oli aikoinaan tehty paljonkin kadunnimimuutoksia suuren alueliitoksen (1946) jälkeen. 
5) Kera-nimi tulee paikalla aikoinaan sijainneesta keramiikkatehtaasta. Karamalmi on varsin myöhäinen nimisepitys (jonkin matkan päässä olevan Karakallion lähiön mukaan, jolla ei oikeastaan ole Keran aseman kanssa mitään tekemistä). Alue oli ennen sitä nimeltään Kilon teollisuusalue.
6) Koivuhovi on tietenkin eri paikassa kuin vanha Koivuhovi ja sen luona oleva Koivuhovintie, mutta aika lähellä kumminkin. Molemmankieliset nimet kyllä taipuvat useimpien suussa paremmin kuin Ymmersta. Kerrostaloalue sai Ymmersta-nimen todennäköisesti samantapaisista mainonnallisista syistä kuin Haaga. Koivu-alku kun saattoi tuoda joidenkin mieleen yhtymäkohtia toisen Koivu-alkuisen lähiön ongelmiin (sielläkin muuten alkuperäinen Koivukylä on ollut nykyisen alueen länsipuolella sijaitseva pientaloalue, asemakin voisi olla paremmin Havukoski).
7) Espoo voi olla Espoo. Nimi kun todennäköisimmin tulee Espoonjoesta. Alkuperäinen ruotsalaisnimikin on lausuttu Espo, ei hienostellen beellä. Tietysti koko kunnan suomenkielinen nimi voisi olla Haapajoki. Jos joku luulee Espoon keskuksen olevan muualla, niin se vain kertoo kaupunkirakenteen hajanaisuudesta ja koko "keskustan" keinotekoisuudesta.
8) Pohjois-Haagasta olen samaa mieltä kuin R: Lassila sen pitäisi olla.
9) Tikkurila on ihan ok. Vantaa on niin kirjava silppu, että ei Tikkurila mikään koko kaupungin keskusasema ole. Martinlaakson radalta ei todellakaan vaihdeta kaukojuniin Tikkurilassa, vaan Pasilassa tai Helsingissä. Sitä paitsi Vantaa-nimi tulee Vantaanjoesta. Vantaankosken kylä oli Vantaa vielä 70-luvun alussa. Kun Hgin mlk muuttui kauppalaksi, niin kunta sai nimen länsiosassa virtaavan joen mukaan. Tikkurilan läpi virtaava joki on Keravanjoki, joka tosin yhtyy Vantaan kanssa Tammiston ja Tuomarinkylän rajalla. Ja kun oikein kauaksi mennään, niin Vantaa laski (Suur-)Huopalahteen nykyistä Mätäjokea pitkin.
10) Korson nimestä olen samaa mieltä kuin R., siis ruotsiksi voisi olla Korsrå.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja menee ne muutkin nimet joiltakin sekaisin: Pakila ja Pasila, Martinlaakso ja Martinsilta, Hakunila ja Hakuninmaa, Malmi ja Malminkartano. Silti en lähtisi nimiä vaihtamaan. Kierre olisi kuitenkin loputon - aina joku outo luulee jotain.
> 
> Paikan- ja asemannimistä olisi kyllä paljonkin kummastelemista, mutta on myös tapauksia, joissa "syyllinen" ei ehkä olekaan aseman nimeäjä. Kommentteina Rainerin mainitsemiin kymmeneen nimeen:


Itse kaupunginosien nimistä olen suht samaa mieltä, ne saavat nyt olla mitä ne ovat, mutta asemien nimiin kaipaisin tarkennusta koska ne eivät natsaa yhteen nyt käytettyjen kaupunginosanimien kanssa. Asemathan on nimetty muutamaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta jo 1800-luvulla tai 1900-luvun alussa, eli päivitys olisi todella paikallaan koska harva ulkokuntalainen eikä moni helsinkiläinenkään ymmärrä nimien yhteyyttä 100 vuoden takaisiin luonnonnimiin, ja se vaikeuttaa suunnistamista. 




> 1) Mielestäni Helsinki on ihan hyvä nimi, sillä se on kuitenkin ainoa todellinen kaupunkiasema Stadin rajojen sisällä. En pidä hyvänä kunta-ja-koodi-tyyliä, joka on johtanut esim. postitoimipaikkojen nimien köyhtymiseen.


Kyllä Pasila on kanssa kaupunkiasema, Mitä sillä nyt tarkoitatkaan, mutta minä näen sen sellaisena koska kaikki kaukojunat pysähtyvät sillä, ja se on keskeisellä paikalla suhteessa mm Helsingin Messukeskukseen, Helsingin Hartewall-areenaan, Helsingin pääkirjastoon, Helsingin poliisilaitokseen, Helsingin ainoaan huvipuistoon  Liinanmäkeen jne, eli siksi asema ansaitsee Helsinki-alkuliitteen. 




> 3) Huopalahti viittaa merenlahteen, joka antoi myös nimen kunnalle. Haaga-nimi on ollut Stenius-yhtiön kaupallinen myyntikikka, kun tontteja myydessä luotiin mielikuvaan Tukholman (Solnan) Haga-puistosta palatseineen. Saivat sittemmin tuon nimen myös kauppalaksi erotetulle Huopalahden asemanseudulle.


Olen silti sitä mieltä että Huopalahti asemannimenä johtaa harhaan koska se on nimenomaan Haagassa. Huopalahti esiintyy kaupungin kartoissa paikkakunnannimenä vain Pikku-Huopalahden muodossa ja on 2-3 km sivussa koko radasta.




> 4) Valimo on ihan ok, viittaahan se (osin toimisto- ja asuntoalueeksi muuttuneeseen) teollisuusalueeseen - tosin yksilöimättä ja yhtä firmaa mainostamatta, kuten entinen Strömberg.


Valimoa kaupunginosannimenä ei ole olemassa, eikä asema voi olla Pitäjänmäkikään, koska sellainen on jo. No entäs *Vihdintie* sitten? Ainoa ongema että vaikka Vihdintie ylittää radan aseman kohdalla, sille ei ole mitään suoraa kulkureittiä, mutta ehkä se järjestyy.




> 5) Kera-nimi tulee paikalla aikoinaan sijainneesta keramiikkatehtaasta. Karamalmi on varsin myöhäinen nimisepitys (jonkin matkan päässä olevan Karakallion lähiön mukaan, jolla ei oikeastaan ole Keran aseman kanssa mitään tekemistä). Alue oli ennen sitä nimeltään Kilon teollisuusalue.


Taas sama juttu. Keramiikkatehdas lopetti jo 50-luvulla, eli vanhimmat jotka sen muistavat ovat jo kuuskymppisiä. Aseman ja alueen nimi ei voi olla Kilokaan, ja koska nykyään alue on Karamalmi, niin pitäisi asemankin olla. 




> 6) Kerrostaloalue sai Ymmersta-nimen todennäköisesti samantapaisista mainonnallisista syistä kuin Haaga.


Ymmerstan pieni omakotitaloalue oli olemassa kyseisellä paikalla jo pitkään ennen kerrostaloaluetta. Tiedän sen koska olen asunut Granissa. 




> 7) Espoo voi olla Espoo. Nimi kun todennäköisimmin tulee Espoonjoesta. 
> Jos joku luulee Espoon keskuksen olevan muualla, niin se vain kertoo kaupunkirakenteen hajanaisuudesta ja koko "keskustan" keinotekoisuudesta.


Kaikki Espoon keskuksen ympäristössä asuvat (ml minä) käyttävät puhekielessä Espoon asemasta nimeä Espoon keskuksen asema. Miksi ei VR? Tulevana vuosikymmenenä Espoon keskus aiotaan suurentaa niin ettei sitä enää kyseenalaisteta. 




> 9) Tikkurila on ihan ok. Vantaa on niin kirjava silppu, että ei Tikkurila mikään koko kaupungin keskusasema ole. Martinlaakson radalta ei todellakaan vaihdeta kaukojuniin Tikkurilassa, vaan Pasilassa tai Helsingissä.


Tikkurila on Vantaan hallinollinen keskus ja merkittävin kaupunginosa kaiken lisäksi, eli ei voi edes laskea leikkiä sen kanssa kuten Espoon keskuksen tapauksessa. 
Kun Marja-rata valmistuu niin siitä tulee todellinen keskusasema. Lisäksi se on Hki-Vantaan lentokentää lähinnä oleva asema (toistaiseksi)

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kannattaa tiedostaa, että Haaga-niminen liikennepaikka oli olemassa pitkään Huopalahden aseman ja nykyisen Kivihaan puolenvaihtopaikan välimaastossa. Vähän sama juttu kuin se, että Peipohjan aseman nimen oli "pakko" olla pitkään Peipohja, koska Kokemäki-niminen liikennepaikka sijaitsi vallan muualla (noin 3 km Vammalaan päin Peipohjan asemalta) Tulkkilassa. Vanhan Kokemäen menettäessä merkitystään Peipohjan risteysasema sai kaupungin nimen ja keskustaa lähellä ollut liikennepaikka nimettiin Tulkkilaksi hieman ennen lakkauttamistaan.

Nyt kun Haaga-nimistä laituria (eikä muutakaan rautatieliikennepaikkaa) enää ei ole olemassa, Huopalahden nimen muuttaminen olisi sinänsä mahdollista. Huopalahti / Hoplax (myös Hoplaks) -nimeen sisältyy niin paljon kulttuurillisia arvoja, ettei sitä ehkä ihan noin vain muutetakaan muuksi. Nimenmuutosta ei edes oikein voi perustella sillä, että asema sijaitsisi Haagan ytimessä. Sijainti on varmasti monella tapaa hyvä, mutta Haagan kannalta vielä keskeisempi paikka taitaa sittenkin olla Palokaivonaukio (jossain mielessä ehkä Haagan torikin). Palokaivonaukion ympärillä on suurin osa tärkeistä kaupoista, pankeista ja kioskeista ja siellä sijaitsee myös posti(asiamies). Aukiolta on noin 5 minuutin kävelymatka Huopalahden rautatieasemalle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Huopalahti / Hoplax (myös Hoplaks) -nimeen sisältyy niin paljon kulttuurillisia arvoja, ettei sitä ehkä ihan noin vain muutetakaan muuksi.


Sinä kun ymmärtääkseni asut Haagassa, ja varmaan tulee ilmaisjakeluna Haaga-seuran tiedotuslehti, niin muistatko että olisi viime aikoina ollut mitään asiaa tuosta aseman nimestä? Itse muistan jostain lukeneeni  n 10 vuotta sitten että Haaga-seura yritti saada aseman nimen vaihdetuksi Haagaksi (tai Etelä-Haagaksi) mutta VR tai RHK kieltäytyi joihinkin "perinteisiin" vedoten.  Asuitko jo silloin siellä ja onko mitään muistikuvaa mitä asialle sen jälkeen tapahtui? 




> Nimenmuutosta ei edes oikein voi perustella sillä, että asema sijaitsisi Haagan ytimessä. Sijainti on varmasti monella tapaa hyvä, mutta Haagan kannalta vielä keskeisempi paikka taitaa sittenkin olla Palokaivonaukio (jossain mielessä ehkä Haagan torikin). Palokaivonaukion ympärillä on suurin osa tärkeistä kaupoista, pankeista ja kioskeista ja siellä sijaitsee myös posti(asiamies). Aukiolta on noin 5 minuutin kävelymatka Huopalahden rautatieasemalle.


Haagassa ei ole mitään muutakaan rautatieasemaa, ja 300 m sivussa ei luulisi olevan etäisyys eikä mikään. Ainoa seikka mikä sen on saattanut tehdä  monelle haagalaiselle "vieraaksi" on että aseman kautta ei mennyt yhtään bussilinjaa tai muuta joukkoliikennelinjaa ennen  Eliel-Saarisen tien (Jokeri-) bussitunnelin valmistumista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sinä kun ymmärtääkseni asut Haagassa, ja varmaan tulee ilmaisjakeluna Haaga-seuran tiedotuslehti, niin muistatko että olisi viime aikoina ollut mitään asiaa tuosta aseman nimestä? Itse muistan jostain lukeneeni  n 10 vuotta sitten että Haaga-seura yritti saada aseman nimen vaihdetuksi Haagaksi (tai Etelä-Haagaksi) mutta VR tai RHK kieltäytyi joihinkin "perinteisiin" vedoten.  Asuitko jo silloin siellä ja onko mitään muistikuvaa mitä asialle sen jälkeen tapahtui?


Täsmälleen nykyisessä osoitteessani olen asustellut 1.9.1995 lähtien. Lisäksi 1979 - 91 asuin saman kadun varrella, mutta vastakkaisella puolella. Haagan Ryytimaantielle synnyin itse asiassa jo loppukesällä 1964, mutta muutimme sieltä melko pian tuon tapahduttua muualle Helsinkiin. Kyllä aseman nimen muuttamisen puolesta on tehty erilaisia asioita moneen eri kertaan.



> Haagassa ei ole mitään muutakaan rautatieasemaa, ja 300 m sivussa ei luulisi olevan etäisyys eikä mikään. Ainoa seikka mikä sen on saattanut tehdä  monelle haagalaiselle "vieraaksi" on että aseman kautta ei mennyt yhtään bussilinjaa tai muuta joukkoliikennelinjaa ennen  Eliel-Saarisen tien (Jokeri-) bussitunnelin valmistumista.


Sijaintinsa puolesta aseman nimi voisi aivan hyvin olla nykyään Haaga. Asema sijaitsee Haagassa, ei missään muualla. Haagan alueella kuitenkin on joidenkin tulkintojen mukaan toinenkin asema eli Pohjois-Haaga, jonka sijainniksi täällä kyllä olemme usein katsoneet Lassilan. Niiden kahden rajaseudullahan se Pohjois-Haagan asema on. VR / RHK muistaakseni esitti epäilynsä, että kaksi Haaga-nimistä asemaa (toinen Pohjois-Haaga) saattaisi sekoittua toisiinsa ja vastusti Huopalahden aseman nimen muuttamista Haagaksi.

Väittäisin, että nimi Huopalahti hämää enintään joitakin satunnaisia kulkijoita. Paikalliset asukkaat ovat tottuneet alueelle muuttamisestaan saakka myös Huopalahden seurakuntaan ja tämän kirkkoon. Niitä ei voi olla tiedostamatta, vaikka ei itse kirkkoon kuuluisikaan. Huopalahti-nimi ja siihen liittyvät perinteet elävät sitkeästi paikallisella tasolla, vaikka se ei aina näy ulospäin muuten kuin aseman nimessä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> VR / RHK muistaakseni esitti epäilynsä, että kaksi Haaga-nimistä asemaa (toinen Pohjois-Haaga) saattaisi sekoittua toisiinsa ja vastusti Huopalahden aseman nimen muuttamista Haagaksi.


No hyvä että tuo mysteeri nyt selvisi. 

Eli jos nimiä muutetaan niin joko niin että Huopalahti-> Etelä-Haaga tai jos pelkkä Haaga niin Pohjois-Haagasta pitää tehdä Lassila. 




> Väittäisin, että nimi Huopalahti hämää enintään joitakin satunnaisia kulkijoita. Paikalliset asukkaat ovat tottuneet alueelle muuttamisestaan saakka myös Huopalahden seurakuntaan ja tämän kirkkoon. Niitä ei voi olla tiedostamatta, vaikka ei itse kirkkoon kuuluisikaan. Huopalahti-nimi ja siihen liittyvät perinteet elävät sitkeästi paikallisella tasolla, vaikka se ei aina näy ulospäin muuten kuin aseman nimessä.


Satunnaisten kulkijoiden määrä on kasvussa koska ennen syrjäinen asema on Jokerin ansiosta tullut suosituksi vaihtopaikaksi, josta pääsee bussilla eri puolille kaupunkia, myös Haagan muihin osiin.

Minä ja moni muu työkaverini kulkee töihin Huopalahden aseman kautta ja joillakin jotka eivät ole syntyperäisiä stadilaisia alkoi huuli pyörä kun aloin puhua Haagasta kun he olivat koko ajan luulleet kerrostaloalueen nimeksi Huopalahti!

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Eli jos nimiä muutetaan niin joko niin että Huopalahti-> ... Haaga ... Pohjois-Haagasta pitää tehdä Lassila.


Tämä kuulostaa hyvältä! Nyt vain tekemään kansalaisaloitetta ja painamaan päälle!

----------


## ultrix

> 1) Mielestäni Helsinki on ihan hyvä nimi, sillä se on kuitenkin ainoa todellinen kaupunkiasema Stadin rajojen sisällä. En pidä hyvänä kunta-ja-koodi-tyyliä, joka on johtanut esim. postitoimipaikkojen nimien köyhtymiseen.


Vrt. _Stockholm C_, eikös Stadin pääasema voisi olla Helsinki-Keskusta Helsingfors-Centrum, aikatauluihin lyhennettynä _Helsinki K_ ja _Helsingfors C_.




> 2) Pasilan ruots. nimi on jo kertaalleen vaihdettu. Fredriksberg ja Böle olivat aikoinaan eri tiloja, Pasila taas on isännän sukunimestä otettu. Noilla historiallisilla nimillä kikkaillen olisi ehkä voinut saada selkeämmät nimet myös Itä- ja Länsi-Pasilalle (jotka nekin näyttää menevän landelaisilla joskus sekaisin.)


Miltäs kuulostaisi, jos aseman nimeksi vaihdettaisiin suomeksi Helsinki-Pasila ja ruotsiksi Helsingfors-Fredriksberg? Lyhennettyinä Helsinki P ja H:fors F. Samalla Keski-Pasilan (ruots. _Mellersta Böle_) voisi ristiä Fredriksbergiksi. Aluehan sijoittuu Pasilan ratapihan (Fredriksbergs bangård) ylle, joka on Suomen rautatiehistorian kannalta merkittävä alue. Liikennepaikkahan otti alunperin nimensä aseman itäpuolella sijainneesta F:bergin tilasta, mutta tuli myöhemmin merkitsemään vahvasti nimenomaan rautatien aluetta, ja toki aseman lähialuetta. Länsi-Pasila on aina ollut Böle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miltäs kuulostaisi, jos aseman nimeksi vaihdettaisiin suomeksi Helsinki-Pasila ja ruotsiksi Helsingfors-Fredriksberg? Lyhennettyinä Helsinki P ja H:fors F. Samalla Keski-Pasilan (ruots. _Mellersta Böle_) voisi ristiä Fredriksbergiksi. Aluehan sijoittuu Pasilan ratapihan (Fredriksbergs bangård) ylle, joka on Suomen rautatiehistorian kannalta merkittävä alue. Liikennepaikkahan otti alunperin nimensä aseman itäpuolella sijainneesta F:bergin tilasta, mutta tuli myöhemmin merkitsemään vahvasti nimenomaan rautatien aluetta, ja toki aseman lähialuetta. Länsi-Pasila on aina ollut Böle.


Mulle sopii mainiosti. Se on toinen juttu että Helsingin kaupunki on jostain syystä ryhtynyt käyttämään Pasilasta sen "juntimpaa" Böle-nimeä ruotsiksi. 

Pitää paikkansa että koko Pasilan rakentamisen aloitti aikoinaan VR ja silloin käytettiin nimenomaan Fredriksberg-nimeä koko alueesta, konepaja mukaanlukien. Vanhaa Puu-Pasilaa ennen nykyistä Länsi-Pasilaa kutsuttiin  aikanaan slangikielellä myös "Fredikaksi". 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Paikannimet liittyvät aina tavalla tai toisella historiaan. On tietenkin totta, että esim. Keran luona ei puoleen vuosisataan ole ollut keramiikkatehdasta, mutta eipä Helsingin väestöstäkään ainakaan kovin suuri osa ole Hälsinglannista tulleita maahanmuuttajia, joista ainakin joskus väitettiin nimen periytyvän. Kun Suomen maakunnista tulleita on aika runsaasti. niin eikös muuteta niin kaupungin kuin keskusasemankin nimi Junttilandiaksi  :Wink:  

Vakavammalla mielellä ehdottaisin kuitenkin rautatieliikennepaikkojen luona olevien bussipysäkkien nimeämistä kyseisen aseman mukaan. Yksi ongelmatapaus on Mäkkylän aseman kohdalla oleva bussipysäkki Vermo. Mielstäni sen pitäisi olla Mäkkylä. (Nykyisin vasta seuraava pysäkki Leppävaaraan päin on nimeltään Mäkkylä.)

Olen toki takavuosina kuullut ehdotuksia, että asemankin nimi muutettaisiin, kun radan eteläpuolinen alue on Vermo tai Vermonrinne. On myös perusteltu, että Mäkkylä ulottuu kauemmaksi pohjoiseen päin, että tuo Mäkkylä-bussipysäkki on keskemmällä aluetta. Onpa joku perustellut Vermo-pysäkin nimeä läheisellä Vermon raviradallakin, mutta kyllä rautatieliikennepaikan nimi on vuosien saatossa varsin vakiintunut.

Silloin, kun bussipysäkeissä ei vielä ollut nimikilpiä, kulki seisakkeen kohdalla oleva pysäkki kansan suussa ja käsittääkseni taksataulukoissakin nimellä Mäkkylä. Mäen päällä oleva nykyistä Mäkkylä-bussipysäkkiä kutsuttiin silloin nimellä Televa (vieressä olevan tehtaan mukaan). Televasta tuli sittemmin osa Nokian elektroniikkaa, mutta voisihan sille pysäkille nyt antaa nimen esim. risteävän kadun mukaan.

Huopalahti/Haaga-väännöstä vielä sen verran, että aikoinaan Haagan seisake oli varsin lähellä vanhaa H-raitiovaunun päätepysäkkiä. Ja molemmat olivat ihan Haagan laidalla.

Kun 60-luvun alkupuoliskolla asuin Etelä-Haagassa, postitoimipaikan nimi oli Huopalahti - aivan kuten aseman ja seurakunnan. Eikä se ollut mikään ongelma. Sitten tuli postille "loistava" idea nimetä kaikki kaupungin postitoimipaikat tyyliin Helsinki ja numero. Huopalahdestakin tuli Helsinki 32. Tämä oli alkeellinen postinumerojärjestelmä.

Kun sitten 70-luvulla otettiin käyttöön varsinaiset postinumerot, niin niiden yhteydessähän olisi ihan hyvin voinut käyttää entisiä nimiä. Mutta ilmeisesti tuollainen Kunta ja numero tuntui "hienommalta" ja kaupunkimaisemmalta. Niin vanhoissa maakuntakaupungeissa kuin Espoossa ja Vantaallakin ryhdyttiin muuttamaan postitoimipaikkojen nimiä tyyliin Kunta ja numero. Ja vuosi vuodelta tuo trendi on levinnyt yhä useampaan maaseutukuntaankin.

Ei olisi Espoossakaan ihmettelemistä aseman nimestä tai sijainnista, jos aseman luona postiosoite olisi edelleen Espoo ja muualla kaupungissa kaupunginosan mukainen.

Tuo kunnan nimen tunkeminen postin ja aseman nimeen on johtanut huonoon ratkaisuun muuallakin. Esimerkiksi Punkaharjun kunnan varsinainen matkailuvaltti ja identiteettiä luova nähtävyys on itse harju, Punkaharju. Kunnan suurin taajama Punkasalmi on kuitenkin nykyisin ominut nimen Punkaharju. Postitoimipaikan nimi muuttui, sitten aseman nimi ja kartallakin loistaa Punkasalmen kylän kohdalla Punkaharju-nimi. Ja harjualueen luona oleva entinen Punkaharjun asema onkin Lusto. :Icon Frown:  

Mutta ehkä aidolla luonnolla (harju metsineen) ei olekaan nykyturismille merkitystä, vaan moderniin aikaamme kuuluu puunkäytön ihmettely Lusto-keskuksen sisätiloissa. :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen toki takavuosina kuullut ehdotuksia, että asemankin nimi muutettaisiin, kun radan eteläpuolinen alue on Vermo tai Vermonrinne. On myös perusteltu, että Mäkkylä ulottuu kauemmaksi pohjoiseen päin, että tuo Mäkkylä-bussipysäkki on keskemmällä aluetta. Onpa joku perustellut Vermo-pysäkin nimeä läheisellä Vermon raviradallakin, mutta kyllä rautatieliikennepaikan nimi on vuosien saatossa varsin vakiintunut.


Silloinkun kahden kaupunginosan raja kulkee rautatietä pitkin niin ettei seisake ole varsinaisesti kummankaan alueella, olisi paras että valitaan jommankumman nimi ihan kylmästi. Mäkkylä ja Vermo ovat ihan kelvollisia, mutta jotta ei "turhaan" vaihdettaisi nimeä se voi ihan hyvin jatkaa "Mäkkylänä".




> Huopalahti/Haaga-väännöstä vielä sen verran, että aikoinaan Haagan seisake oli varsin lähellä vanhaa H-raitiovaunun päätepysäkkiä. Ja molemmat olivat ihan Haagan laidalla.


Niin laidalla että nykyään olisivat Kivihaassa. 




> Kun 60-luvun alkupuoliskolla asuin Etelä-Haagassa, postitoimipaikan nimi oli Huopalahti - aivan kuten aseman ja seurakunnan. Eikä se ollut mikään ongelma.


Kustuivatko siihen aikaan jotkut etelä-haagalaiset itse kaupunginosaansa Huopalahdeksi? Jos kutsuivat, niin siinä tapauksessa olisi joitain perusteita vielä palauttaa Haagan entinen Huopalahti-nimi viralliseksi kaupunginosanimeksi. Mitä Pohjois-Haaga sitten olisi? Pohjois-Huopalahti? 




> Ei olisi Espoossakaan ihmettelemistä aseman nimestä tai sijainnista, jos aseman luona postiosoite olisi edelleen Espoo ja muualla kaupungissa kaupunginosan mukainen.


Tai jos ajatellaan sellaista skenaariota että PK-seudun kaupungit yhdistettäisiin. Silloin Espoon keskuksesta tulisi yhdessä yössä pelkkä Espoo tai "keskus" korvattaisiin "kirkonkylä":llä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## jpe

> 1) Helsinki/Helsingfors pitäisi olla kansainvälisen nimikäytännön mukaan: Helsinki keskus/Helsingfors centrum, tai vaihtoehtoisesti Hki päärautatieasema/H:fors centralstation


Tuota olen itsekin miettinyt. Nykyinen käytäntö jotenkin antaa ymmärtää, että Käpylä tai Ilmala ovat jossain landella.

Toinen juttu on sitten se, jaksaisiko noin pitkä nimi taipua kansankieleen. Tietääkö joku, käytetäänkö Kööpenhaminassa käytännössä ikinä S-junista puhuttaessa "København Hovedbanegårdenista"? Stadissa homma menisi vielä hankalammaksi, kun nimikyltit pitäisi painaa kahdella kielellä. Kuvitelkaa nyt kuinka pitkä olisikaan asemakyltti, jossa lukisi: "Helsinki-Päärautatieasema / Helsingfors-Centralstation" Tosin, Tukholman keskusaseman Pendelilaitureillahan lukee vain "Stockholm C", kuten täältä ilmeneekin, vaikka kartoissa se on "Stockholm Central". 

Olen muuten Rainerin kanssa samaa mieltä noista uudistuksista ja niiden tarpeesta, joskaan en Rantaradan seutua juuri tunne. Ymmersta voisi suomalaisittain olla "Yymermetsä". Eihän se maantieteellisesti tarkoittaisi ihan samaa kuin ruotsinkielinen nimi, mutta olisihan _Grankulla_kin suoraan käännettynä enemmänkin "Kuusimäki" kuin Kauniainen. Ei noissa käännöksissä ennenkään olla kovin orjallisesti noudatettu sitä, että kummallakin kielellä tarkoittaisi ihan samaa.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Kustuivatko siihen aikaan jotkut etelä-haagalaiset itse kaupunginosaansa Huopalahdeksi? Jos kutsuivat, niin siinä tapauksessa olisi joitain perusteita vielä palauttaa Haagan entinen Huopalahti-nimi viralliseksi kaupunginosanimeksi. Mitä Pohjois-Haaga sitten olisi? Pohjois-Huopalahti?


Olin silloin pikkupoika, joten täydellistä tutkimusta haagalaisten tai huopalahtelaisten kielenkäytöstä en valitettavasti kyennyt tekemään. :Smile:  Sen verran kuitenkin muistan, että Etelä- ja Pohjois-Haagan raja ei ollut ollenkaan yksiselitteinen ihmisten mielessä. Joidenkin mielestä rajana oli rautatie, joidenkin mielestä virallisen rajan luona oleva voimalinja.

Virallisestihan Haaga (ilman etulitteitä) tarkoittaa koko kaupunginosaa, johon kuuluvat osa-alueet Etelä-Haaga, Pohjois-Haaga, Lassila ja Kivihaka. 

Käytännössä niin etelä- kuin pohjoishaagalaiset puhuivat monesti vain Haagasta. Esim. Pohjois-Haagan ostoskeskuksesta jotkut pohjoishaagalaiset käyttivät nimeä Haagan ostari. Se oli siis ihan eri asia kuin Haagan Kauppa-Keskus -niminen liike tunnelin eteläpuolella. Asemanseudulla asuvat etelähaagalaiset mielsivät Huopalahden tarkoittavan hieman laajempaa aluetta kuin pelkkää Etelä-Haagaa (seurakunta oli silloin laajempi, ja niin oli aikoinaan ollut Huopalahden kuntakin). Junalla matkustettiin kuitenkin aina Huopalahteen, kun Haaga oli se seisake Kivihaan luona. Vihdintien varressa asuvien puheissa taas Etelä-Haaga tarkoitti useimmiten heidän lähiympäristöään ja Huopalahti-nimi miellettiin asemanseudulle. Oman sotkunsa paikannimisoppaan toivat Palokaivonaukion laidalla olleet neljä pankkikonttoria: Helsinginpankilla, Osuuskassalla ja Yhdyspankilla oli siellä Etelä-Haagan konttori, mutta Kansallispankilla Keski-Haagan konttori.

Pohjois-Haagan nimeksihän oli aikoinaan ehdolla Hakavuori, mutta se ei toteutunut. (Seurakunnan nimenä se myöhemmin tuli käyttöön, kun Lassila ja Pohjois-Haaga irrotettiin Huopalahden seurakunnasta.) Samoihin aikoihin Pohjois-Munkkiniemestä kuitenkin tuli Munkkivuori ja Itä-Herttoniemestä Roihuvuori. Niiden asukkaat lienevät ihan tyytyväisiä asuinalueidensa nimiin.

Mutta asemanimiin palataksemme. Metroasemien nimethän muuttuivat suunnitteluvaiheesta kovastikin liikenteen alkaessa. Nyt ne ovat vakiintuneet eikä niitä varmaan käy muuttaminen, mutta onnistuneita ne eivät välttämättä ole.

Kun Hiihtäjäntien metroasemasta tehtiin Herttoniemi, niin Siilitiestä ei kuitenkaan samassa rytäkässä tehty Pohjois-Herttoniemeä? Alkuperäinen ajatus taisi olla se, että kun samassa kaupunginosassa on kaksi asemaa, niin annetaan nimet katujen mukaan. Nyt toinen asema on nimetty "uudella" ja toinen "vanhalla" logiikalla.

Kaivokadun asemasta tuli Rautatientori, vaikka asema on Kaivokadun alla eikä torin puoleista lippuhallia toteutettu. Oliko tässä nimemuutoksessa syynä se, että liityntäbusseilla tulevat saivat onnellisina jatkaa metrolla matkaansa samannimiseen paikkaan kuin aikaisemmin suorilla busseilla?

Kluuvin asemasta tuli Kaisaniemi, vaikka Kaisaniemen puoleista uloskäyntiä ei rakennettu. Tähän sotkuun voisi lisätä myös sen, että Kaisaniemi-raitiovaunupysäkki on nykyisin Vuorikadun kohdalla ja vanha Kaisaniemen pysäkki on saanut nimen Varsapuistikko. Sen kohdalla oleva bussipysäkki on kuitenkin edelleen Kaisaniemi.

Ja mainitaan nyt vielä Puotinharjun asema, josta tuli Itäkeskus. Olikohan tässä taustalla kaupalliset intressit ja samanniminen kauppakeskus? Piilomainonta onkin purrut hyvin, kun Itäkeskus kansan suussa leviää tarkoittamaan aina vain laajempaa aluetta. Näinkin voi aseman nimi vaikuttaa.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Tietääkö joku, käytetäänkö Kööpenhaminassa käytännössä ikinä S-junista puhuttaessa "København Hovedbanegårdenista"?


Joku useammin Kööpenhaminassa käynyt varmasti tietää paremmin, mutta itse olen kuullut paikallisten puhuvan Hovedbanegårdista ja "maalaisten" Köbenhavnista.

Ei muuten sielläkään käytetä kaupunginnimeä muiden asemien nimissä. Miksi meidän pitäisi väkisin sanoa Helsinki-sitä ja Helsinki-tätä? Tukholmassa tuohon Centraliin on tietenkin se syy, että kaupungissa on myös Norra, Östra ja Södra station. Kun kaupungissa on useita kaukojunien pääteasemia, niin kaupungin liittäminen pääteaseman nimeen on tietysti luonnollista. Sellaisia kaupunkeja on pitkin Eurooppaa ja maailmaa. Tukholmassa tosin kaikki kaukojunat lähtevät nykyisin sentraalilta. (Ihan oma tarinansa sitten on Flemingsbergin nimittäminen Stockholm sydiksi, vaikkei se edes ole Tukholman kaupungissa.)

Stockholm Ö on hyvä perinteisenä nimenä, onhan se Roslagsbanan pääteasema. Stockholm S on kuitenkin nykyisin ihan tavallinen paikallisjunien väliasema. joten sen nimihän voisi ihan yhtä hyvin olla Södermalm. :Smile:  Tai jos se on liian ison alueen nimi, niin kävisikö Maria?  :Wink:  

Helsingissä ainoa kaukojunien pääteasema on Helsinki. Junat kyllä pysähtyvät Pasilassa, mutta ainakaan toistaiseksi yhteydet muuhun liikenteeseen eivät ole Helsingin veroiset. Pasila on sen kautta kulkeville busseille ja raitiovaunuille vain yksi välipysäkki, eikä pysäkkijärjestelyissäkään ole liityntää aina otettu huomioon. Helsingin aseman vierellä on Elielinaukio, Rautatientori ja melkein vierellä myös Kampin linja-autoasema. Myös raitiovaunuyhteydet niin Kaivokadulla kuin Mannerheimintiellä ovat huomattavasti Pasilaa monipuolisemmat.

Jos se Helsinki sitten välttämättä pitää Pasilan nimeen liittää, niin toivottavasti muut kaupungin alueella olevat asemat saavat pysyä entisen nimisinä, niillähän pysähtyy vain lähijunia. Ja jos kahdesta "pahasta" pitää valita, niin mieluummin Helsinki-Pasila kuin joissakin takavuosien puheenvuoroissa vilahdellut Helsinki-Pohjoinen, joka sai ainakin minut kysymään, että olisiko Puistola sitten peräti Helsinki-Arktinen.  :Wink:

----------


## jpe

> Joku useammin Kööpenhaminassa käynyt varmasti tietää paremmin, mutta itse olen kuullut paikallisten puhuvan Hovedbanegårdista ja "maalaisten" Köbenhavnista.



Tarkoitin lähinnä juurikin paikallisjunilla matkustavia. En ole paikan päällä käynyt, mutta jotenkin vaikea kuvitella ihmisten sanovan, että he matkustavat Nørreportista (maanalainen asema aivan Kööpenhaminan ydinkeskustassa, turistikohteiden lähettyvillä) "Kööpenhaminaan", joka ikään kuin olisi kokonaan eri paikka. S-togien linjakartassahan tuo esintyy nimenomaan København Hovedbanegårdenina, tai lyhennettynä Kbh H:na.




> Helsingissä ainoa kaukojunien pääteasema on Helsinki. Junat kyllä pysähtyvät Pasilassa, mutta ainakaan toistaiseksi yhteydet muuhun liikenteeseen eivät ole Helsingin veroiset. Pasila on sen kautta kulkeville busseille ja raitiovaunuille vain yksi välipysäkki, eikä pysäkkijärjestelyissäkään ole liityntää aina otettu huomioon.



Onhan Amsterdaminkin sisäisillä stoptrein-asemilla (jotka eivät sen koreampia ole kuin vaikkapa Käpylän tai Ilmalan asema) etuliite "Amsterdam", joka viestii, missä mennään. Ja näin, vaikka nuo stoptreinit ovat paikallisjunia, tai saksalaista junatermistöä käyttäen _R-bahneja_ ("seutujuna" kai olisi paras käännös suomeen). Joten en Amsterdamia ajatellessa etuliitteettömyyttä perustelisi mitenkään Pasilan "pienuudella".




> Kaivokadun asemasta tuli Rautatientori, vaikka asema on Kaivokadun alla eikä torin puoleista lippuhallia toteutettu. Oliko tässä nimemuutoksessa syynä se, että liityntäbusseilla tulevat saivat onnellisina jatkaa metrolla matkaansa samannimiseen paikkaan kuin aikaisemmin suorilla busseilla?



Omasta mielestäni yleisen selkeyden ansiosta Rautatientori on parempi, sillä kenellekään ulkopaikkakuntalaiselle, tai edes ulkomaalaiselle, ei nykyjärjestelyllä ole epäselvää, missä täytyy jäädä jos haluaa päärautatieasemalle. Sillä, minkä nimenomaisen kadun tai kadunpätkän alla itse asemalaituri on, ei ole kovinkaan väliä.




> Ja mainitaan nyt vielä Puotinharjun asema, josta tuli Itäkeskus. Olikohan tässä taustalla kaupalliset intressit ja samanniminen kauppakeskus? Piilomainonta onkin purrut hyvin, kun Itäkeskus kansan suussa leviää tarkoittamaan aina vain laajempaa aluetta. Näinkin voi aseman nimi vaikuttaa.



Ehtikö tuo nimenomainen asema toimia yhtään Puotinharju-nimellä? Megakauppakeskushan rakennettiin vasta 90-luvun alussa, kun taas metroasema oli siinä heti metron avautuessa 1982. No, Citymarket ja Tallinnanaukion toimistot taisivat olla siinä jo aikaisemmin, eli Itäkeskus oli jo metron tullessa idän keskus, josta Puotinharjun Puhos oli jo tuolloin jäämässä sivuun.

Tuo, että Puotinharjun puoleiset talotkin lasketaan Itäkeskukseen, kertoo kyllä selvää kieltä siitä, kuinka kaupunki hahmotetaan metron ja asemien mukaan. Sellaisessa tahattomassa päänsisäisessä kaupunginhahmottamisessa posti- ja suuntanumerot ovat toisarvoisia.  :Smile:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ehtikö tuo nimenomainen asema toimia yhtään Puotinharju-nimellä?


Työnimenähän Puotinharju taisi olla loppuun saakka, Itäkeskuksena se kuitenkin avattiin. Vaan kun kauppakeskus taidettiin avata vasta seuraavana vuonna. Eikä se kauppakeskus alun perin mikään ihan pikkujuttu tainnut olla, muistaakseni Pohjoismaiden suurin jo tuolloin.




> Tuo, että Puotinharjun puoleiset talotkin lasketaan Itäkeskukseen, kertoo kyllä selvää kieltä siitä, kuinka kaupunki hahmotetaan metron ja asemien mukaan.


Kyllä minä kuulen Puotinharjusta edelleen puhuttavan ihan entiseen malliin, Itäkeskus tosin mainitaan yleensä heti sen jälkeen. Asuntomarkkinoillahan nämä jutut käännetään ympäri. Kohta puoli Sörkkaa ja Hermanni ovat Kalasatamaa, nyt jo Harju ja Alppila ovat Kalliota jne. Tämänhän on tarkoitus näkyä tietenkin asuntojen hinnoissa, jos ei muuten. Näin lienee myös tämän Puotinharju=Itäkeskus -asian kanssa. Milloinkohan Kauppakartanonkatu liitetään Marjaniemeen?  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Työnimenähän Puotinharju taisi olla loppuun saakka, Itäkeskuksena se kuitenkin avattiin.


Oikeastaan tuo homma meni kyllä vähän eri tavalla...

Pidin koulussa esitelmän Helsingin (tulevasta) metrosta vuoden 1980 aivan alussa (helmi - maaliskuu muistaakseni) ja silloin sain metrotoimistosta paljon materiaalia, mm. uuden nimilistan, jossa Kaivokatu olikin muuttunut Rautatientoriksi, samoin eräät muut tässä ketjussa aiemmin mainitut nimet oli muutettu toisiksi. Liikenne alkoi vasta vuonna 1982.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Siis nimi vaihtui monta vuotta ennen kauppakeskuksen avaamista?! Lunttasin juuri, että kauppakeskus avattiin vasta 1984. Harvinaisen suuri kauppakeskus jo vuosia ennen avaamista, jos kerran asema sai nimensä. Vai mitenköhän se nimi-asia on mennyt?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vai mitenköhän se nimi-asia on mennyt?


Sillä tavoin kuin edellä kirjoitin. Uusi nimilista oli laadittu jo talvella 1979 - 80. En minä koulussa esitelmääni varten voinut kristallipalloa hyödyntää... Hitto jos sellaisen omistaisin, tutkisin Länsimetron asemia ja liikennettäkin jo tänään todellakin silmä tarkkana!  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen muuten Rainerin kanssa samaa mieltä noista uudistuksista ja niiden tarpeesta, joskaan en Rantaradan seutua juuri tunne. Ymmersta voisi suomalaisittain olla "Yymermetsä". Eihän se maantieteellisesti tarkoittaisi ihan samaa kuin ruotsinkielinen nimi, mutta olisihan _Grankulla_kin suoraan käännettynä enemmänkin "Kuusimäki" kuin Kauniainen. Ei noissa käännöksissä ennenkään olla kovin orjallisesti noudatettu sitä, että kummallakin kielellä tarkoittaisi ihan samaa.


Suomennoksissa (ja ruotsinnokssia) tulee ilman muuta käyttää maalaisjärkeä eikä väkisin vääntää kirjaintarkkuudella vain ulkoasua, ettei synny sellaisia nimihiviriöitä kuten "Kumpyöli" (jonka käytöstä tosin luovuttiin aika nopeasti)

Ensimmäinen taho joka otti käyttön nimen Kauniainen oli itse asiassa VR/Rautatiehallitus. Aluksi oli kauppalla ja asemalla vain ruotsinkielinen nimi Grankulla. Pitkään käytiin paikkakunnan suomenkielisten keskuudessa keskustelua pitäisikö sen olla Kuusisto vai Kauniainen vai mitä suomeksi. Kun ei mitään konkrettista saatu aikaan päätti VR 30-luvulla ottaa käyttöön nimen Kauniainen ja pian seurasi postilaitos perässä, mutta vasta sodan jälkeen se virallistettiin. Kauniainen -nimi on peräisin yhdestä paikasta Turuntien varrella jonka nimi oli "Kauniais".

Tapiolalle haluttiin aikoinaan joku muu ruotsinkielinen nimi kuin "Hagalund", ja yhdessä vaiheessa keskusteltiin jopa luopumisesta ruotsinkielisestä nimestä kokonaan, mutta kun ei päästy yhteisymmärrykseen niin päätettiin jatkaa vanhalla maatilan nimellä. 

Tuosta kaupunki+ kaupunginosa nimityksestä vielä, niin monet suuret pankkiketjut ovat aina käyttäneet konttoreidensa nimeämisessä kaupunki + tarkentavaa paikannimeä. Esim Sampo Helsinki-Hakaniemi, Aktia Espoo-Tapiola jne.

----------


## Albert

> Siis nimi vaihtui monta vuotta ennen kauppakeskuksen avaamista?! Lunttasin juuri, että kauppakeskus avattiin vasta 1984. Harvinaisen suuri kauppakeskus jo vuosia ennen avaamista, jos kerran asema sai nimensä. Vai mitenköhän se nimi-asia on mennyt?





> Itäkeskusta on rakennettu 1970-luvulta alkaen. Siellä oleva Citymarket avasi ovensa 31. maaliskuuta 1977.
> Itäkeskus (ruots. Östra centrum; puhekielessä myös Itis) on Helsingin 45. kaupunginosaan eli Vartiokylään kuuluva osa-alue Itä-Helsingissä. Se on samalla huomattava aluekeskus. Itäkeskus rajoittuu etelässä Marjaniemeen, idässä Puotilaan, pohjoisessa Puotinharjuun ja lännessä Roihuvuoreen. Viralliseksi osa-alueeksi se erotettiin Puotinharjusta vuonna 1996.


Helsingin Kaupungin Metrotoimisto on julkaissut monisteen, päiväys 05.02.1980, jossa luetellaan metroasemien uudet (lue nykyiset) nimet.
1984 valmistui Itäkeskuksen kauppakeskuksen ensimmäinen vaihe.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Tietysti vanha kunnon Wikipedia! Enpäs tajunnut itse katsoa. Nyt ymmärrän, kuinka paljon oli kannattavampaa nimetä asema Itäkeskukseksi. Puotinharjuna se palvelisi aika pientä aluetta ja myöskin aika pitkin kävelymatkoin. Kysehän on kuitenkin metrosta, jonka asemat ovat ihan kotiovella... :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Suomennoksissa (ja ruotsinnokssia) tulee ilman muuta käyttää maalaisjärkeä eikä väkisin vääntää kirjaintarkkuudella vain ulkoasua, ettei synny sellaisia nimihiviriöitä kuten "Kumpyöli" (jonka käytöstä tosin luovuttiin aika nopeasti)


Nykyään ohjeena on, ettei paikannimiä käännettäisi kuin erityistapauksissa. Siksi esimerkiksi Ymmersta ja Mäkkylä saavat jäädä rauhaan. Alunperin paikannimiä alettiin kääntää lähinnä sen takia, etteivät ne sopineet toiseen kieleen sujuvasti. 

Nykyään ihmiset osaavat keskimäärin useammin ääntää toiskieliset paikannimet paljon sujuvammin kuin muutama vuosikymmen sitten, joten tarvetta kääntämiselle ei enää ole, ellei kyseessä ole jotain todella vaikeita äänneyhdistelmiä. Ennenkin osattiin jättää ennalleen sellaiset paikannimet, joita toisella kielellä pystyttiin ilman mukauttamista sujuvasti ääntämään, kuten Kilo, Kivistö ja Jollas.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Oli asemien ja kaupunginosien nimet sitten mitä tahansa, niin yksi toive kuitenkin: Samalla pysäkillä olisi sama nimi kaikilla linjoilla niin pysäkinnimissä kuin "linjannimissä".

Pysäkinnimissä on poikkeavuutta, vaikka sijaitsevat rinnakkain, esim. Vermo (bussi) ja Mäkkylä (juna) sekä Kaisaniemi (bussi) ja Varsapuistikko (raitiovaunu).

Samalle pysäkille päätyvien linjojen nimissä on poikkeavuutta, esimerkiksi Siltasaari (51) ja Hakaniemi (73).  :Icon Frown:  

Siitä kaupallisuudesta ja Itiksestä vielä sen verran, että Citymarket mainosti 1977 olevansa Itäkeskuksessa ja silloin tuo Itäkeskus-nimi tarkoitti Kauppakartanonkadun varrelle rakenteilla ollutta aluetta. Kun 80-luvulla Itäkeskukseksi kutsutun alueen rakentaminen eteni Itäväylän pohjoispuolelle, niin kas, Itäkeskus olikin yhtäkkiä myös yhden yksittäisen kauppakeskuksen erisnimi. (Itäkeskuksen Citymarket on Itäkeskus-nimisellä alueella, mutta ei ole Itäkeskus-kauppakeskuksessa. Itäkeskus-niminen kauppakeskus on Itäkadun ja Turunlinnantien välissä sijaitseva "kertaheitolla hei Itäkeskukseen". Muita lähiympäristön kauppakeskuksia ovat niin Puhos kuin Cityjätti ja kaikki muutkin, jotka käytännössä ovat ihan yhtä ja samaa itäistä keskusaluetta.)

En ollenkaan ihmettele sitä, että jo lähtökohdiltaan kaupallisesti värittynyt nimi tuli aseman nimeksi. (Ja päinvastoin.) Olihan Itäkeskus-kauppakeskuksen suurosakkaan Elannon johdossa samaa naamaa kuin asemien nimistä päättäneessä kaupungin koneistossa.

Jokainen asemakuulutus piilomainostaa kauppakeskusta. Milloinkahan joku keksii perustaa Mellunmäkeen tai Vuosaareen liikkeen, jonka nimi on Pääteasema?  :Wink:  

Itäkeskuksestahan jengi puhuu, ei siinä mitään. Hauskinta tässä on se, että toisaalla Helsingissä kaupallisen tavaramerkin nimeä on liikenneinformaatiossa kartettu tietoisesti. Harva edes tuntee "Hjalliksen hallin" ei-kaupallisen nimen: niin kaupunkilaiset kuin maalaiset puhuvat Hartwall Areenasta. Mutta Yleisradion ja HKL:n "virallisessa" kielessä se on Suurhalli tai Areena.  :Smile:

----------


## konnaripoika

Eipä noi reittikilpien tekstit paljoa valaise, ainakaan jos ei ole pääteasemalle menossa. Itse kuljen satunnaisesti Rautatientorilta Vallilaan linjalla, jonka kilvissä lukee "PUISTOLAN RAITTI - PARKSTADS BYGATA". Tosi jees))

----------


## Jusa

Töölön halli - Tölö hall, 
Minusta nimeä käytetään väärin pysäkkinimenä.
Vaunu joka on menossa töölön hallivarikolle käyttäköön myös sen nimistä pysäkkiä joka on hallin edustalla oleva vaihtopysäkki.
Sitävastoin nykyään "Töölön halli" pysäkkinimeä käytetään "Sipoon kirkon pysäkkinä" joka pitäisi kyllä nimetä pysäkkiluetteloissa vaikkapa "Linnankoskenkatu".
Eräänkin kerran olen kauhulla katsonut sisäinfotaulua kun eteen ilmaantuu teksti "Töölön halli", jaha nyt tuli siis vaununvaihto. Mutta onneksi olikin kyseessä "Linnankoskenkatu"
Ikävä ettei tälläisistä sotkuista päästä eroon.
Siis kaupungista päin tullessa; Ooppera - (Töölön halli) - Linnankoskenkatu - ja sitten ollaankin jo Espoossa, Kelassa ( Nordensköldinkatu ) - ja lähestytään Eläintarhaa.

----------


## Safka

> Töölön halli - Tölö hall, 
> Minusta nimeä käytetään väärin pysäkkinimenä.


Joopa, on vähän harhaanjohtava. Pysäkkihän oli ennen nimeltään Sallinkatu, mutta kuskinvaihtojen siirryttyä sinne n. 15 v. sitten, nimi muuttui Töölön halliksi. Suositan vaihtamista takaisin, koska kai vaihdot sujuu, oli pysäkki minkä niminen vain. (Linnankoskenkatu-niminen pysäkki muuten on Topeliuksenkadun busseilla, joten sitä ei, vaikka voishan sen nimetä vaikka Nordenskiöldin aukioksi.)
Se vaihtopysäkki Sibeliuksen-Eino Leinon välissä on kai epävirallisesti Töölön kisahalli, joka oli Ooppera-nimisen pysäkin edellinen nimi samoin vielä n. 15 v. sitten.

----------


## Compact

> ...sitten ollaankin jo Espoossa, Kelassa (Nordensköldinkatu )...


Kela on Kirkkonummella, kirkonkylästä vielä länteenpäin. Ja suomalainen tutkimusmatkailija oli nimeltään Nordenskiöld iillä lisättynä. Vaikeita nuo suomalaisten sukunimet  :Wink:

----------


## Jusa

> Kela on Kirkkonummella, kirkonkylästä vielä länteenpäin. Ja suomalainen tutkimusmatkailija oli nimeltään Nordenskiöld iillä lisättynä. Vaikeita nuo suomalaisten sukunimet


Hyvä huomio tuo Nordenskiöld, en tunnusta tietäneeni, melkeimpä j:n olisin pukannut väliin.

Hesperia-Ooppera-Sallinkatu (ent Töölön halli) - Nordenskiöld (ent Kela-FPA) - Auroran sairaala - xxxxxx (ent Eläintarha) - Alppila -

Kunpa joku keksisi vielä hyvän nimen tuon Zoolandian tilalle!

Eri asia on käytännön toimenpiteet.

----------


## Safka

> Kunpa joku keksisi vielä hyvän nimen tuon Zoolandian tilalle!


Onhan siellä uimastadikaa ja Vauhtitietä lähistöllä mutta Eläintarhahan se paikka on, joten eikös Eltsu olis ihan hyvä nimi sille puhekielimuodossaan? Ja taitaa olla sama toisella kotimaisella.

----------


## karihoo

> Oli asemien ja kaupunginosien nimet sitten mitä tahansa, niin yksi toive kuitenkin: Samalla pysäkillä olisi sama nimi kaikilla linjoilla niin pysäkinnimissä kuin "linjannimissä".


Olen erittäin samaa mieltä.

Itse olen tässä viime aikoina hämmästellyt Ruoholahdenkadulla Lapinrinteen risteyksen paikkeilla olevan pysäkkiparin nimeä (numerot 1040133 ja 1040162). Kun Kampin bussiterminaalia rakennettiin ja pysäkki siirrettiin Ruoholahdenkadulle, nimeksi jäi edelleen Ruoholahdenkatu. Terminaali valmistumisen jälkeen pysäkin nimeksi _pysäkkikilpeen_ muutettiin Lapinrinne, mutta YTV:n pysäkkiaikatauluissa lukee nimenä edelleen Ruoholahdenkatu. Muistaakseni tämä nimivirhe koskee myös HELMIä ja BUSCOMia (korjatkaa jos olen väärässä).

----------


## karihoo

Korjaan itse itseäni: ainakin HELMI-laitteen näytössä esiintyy jo uusi pysäkkinimi Lapinrinne.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Kunpa joku keksisi vielä hyvän nimen tuon Zoolandian tilalle!


Eltsun Neste, Eltsun Up, Eltsun varikko, Ex Eläintarha, Vanha kuolemanmutka.. Muutamia tuli tässä nopeasti miettinynä mieleen..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Muutamia tuli tässä nopeasti miettinynä mieleen..


..._Micropolis_ (nuorisolle mieleen), _Vauhtitie_ (sillä ehdolla, että kolmonenkin saa vähän vauhtia  :Wink: ) ja äärimmäisessä tapauksessa _Uimastadion_.

----------


## Compact

> Eltsun Neste, Vanha kuolemanmutka.


Ja vielä "Eläintarhan unioni". "Kuolemanmutka" lienee virhe, Aleksi.K?

Eläintarhan ajojen "Kuoleman kurvi" oli Hammarskjöldintien ja Eläintarhantien (nykyään nimetty Helsinginkaduksi) tai sen rinnakkaisen (nimettömän) katuosuuden tiukassa suorakulmaisessa mutkassa Kaupunginpuutarhan vieressä.

----------

